# Gotomypc Remote Desktop.apk



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I try to install Gotomypc Remote Desktop.apk 

I get this message-

Parse Error: There is a problem parsing the package


Is my tablet Curtis LT7029 Android tablet not compatible to that program or what ?

Thanks


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I heard noiw that it only support Android 3.0 ?
Don't they have version out which supports 2.3 ?
Maybe xda developer will make one available ?

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If your looking for a remote desktop app I would strongly recommend this one:

TeamViewer Download


----------

